# Bindings for Arbor A-Frame



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

ride spi bindings, stiff freeride bindings

Ride SPi Bindings


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I got my A-Frame last season and I am loving it.

I choose K2 Cinch CTX. Ease of entry and really well made..give it a try! Paired with Burton Driver-X (smaller profile) = amazing ride.






Thelastdeadmous said:


> A little background, I'm about 6'2" and 190 pounds with a size 12 boot. I've been riding for about 10 years and am a purely freeride boarder, bombing, carving and the occasional powder, and I finally have the money to upgrade all my old starting gear to something more fitting my size, experience, and riding style.
> 
> I haven't kept up with all the tech, companies, and politics of the gear side of the sport at all since I haven't been able to afford to get new equipment. I've done the research on the board and will be going with a 166 Arbor A-Frame, and I'm looking for a good stiff set of bindings to go with it. I'd prefer to get something that still has the 10/11 models available to save a bit of cash, I have been forbidden by my ski instructor sister from getting Flow bindings, and I'd prefer not to get anything where all that's still available its neon red or green.
> 
> At this point one that's stood out it the Rome Arsenal, but I'm open to suggestions and reviews of all brands and styles of bindings as long as they meet the above criteria.


----------

